# Motion sensor light stays on



## Bubski27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Motion sensor light stays on at all times....no switch, light is fed from a continuous feed. Problem is at my aunts house over an hour away(so I'd prefer to get tips here before I go there) is it just the settings on the sensor? Change from manual to auto? Or has the photocell gone bad and is it time for a new fixture. And I live in bc, Canada. Thx


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Bubski27 said:


> is it just the settings on the sensor?
> Change from manual to auto? Or has the photocell gone bad and is it time for a new fixture.


Buy a new separate sensor device to replace what is there.
Ideally it will mount to the fixture she has.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

There is an eye that picks up the light; sometimes, depending on where it is located, they get dirty, or, if there is a hood around the eye, I have found them packed with mud, in which wasps, insects, or whatever lay eggs, either of which will cause the sensor to think that it always dark. If you find that to be the case, you might try switching the breaker off so that it can cool down fully, clear the eye, and see what happens.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Some motion sensors have a feature where if you turn the power off and on real fast it will over ride the sensor and keep the light on all the time. It could be there was a quick power blip which may have triggered this. Try turning the power to the sensor off for a min and turn it back on. This is usually the reset for this feature. If there is no switch for the light you will have to do it from the breaker/fuse box.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

danpik said:


> Some motion sensors have a feature where if you turn the power off and on real fast it will over ride the sensor and keep the light on all the time. It could be there was a quick power blip which may have triggered this. Try turning the power to the sensor off for a min and turn it back on. This is usually the reset for this feature. If there is no switch for the light you will have to do it from the breaker/fuse box.


 I thought that ALL motion sensing lights worked this way! Is this not so?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I have some that do and some that don't. Besides whenever someone says "all" or "none" someone will always come up with an exception


----------

